# Gibt es einen Dateibrowser?



## danisahne824 (9. März 2005)

Hallo, 
bin ein neuer Macnutzer und kenne von Windows den Windows-Explorer. Ich suche nun nach Dateien auf meinem Mac und kann sie nicht finden - der Terminal jedoch bestätigt mir, dass es die Dateien gibt. 
Es muss doch eine Oberfläche geben, die mir alle Dateien anzeigt. Wenn ich auf Macintosh HD klicke, kann ich nicht wirklich vernünftig die Festplatte ansehen, also mit allen Dateien - oder doch? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man dazu extra ein Programm runterladen muss. Bin wahrscheinlich nur zu blöd es selbst rauszufinden.

Herzlichen Dank,

Daniel


----------



## Snape (9. März 2005)

danisahne824 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin ein neuer Macnutzer und kenne von Windows den Windows-Explorer. Ich suche nun nach Dateien auf meinem Mac und kann sie nicht finden - der Terminal jedoch bestätigt mir, dass es die Dateien gibt.



Wie hast Du denn danach gesucht? Mit der Suchfunktion resp. Sherlock?



> Es muss doch eine Oberfläche geben, die mir alle Dateien anzeigt. Wenn ich auf Macintosh HD klicke, kann ich nicht wirklich vernünftig die Festplatte ansehen, also mit allen Dateien - oder doch?



Eigentlich doch...



> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man dazu extra ein Programm runterladen muss. Bin wahrscheinlich nur zu blöd es selbst rauszufinden.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank,
> 
> Daniel



Ich bin auch frischer Umsteiger und kenne das Problem.  Ich liebe den TotalCommander und möchte sowas auch gerne unter Mac haben. Mehr bzw. was besseres als Midnight Commander ist mir aber noch nicht unter die Fittiche gekommen - leider.
BTW eine gute Adresse zum Aufspüren von Programmen resp. Alternativen zu Windows ist http://www.versiontracker.com


----------



## kurtparis (9. März 2005)

Zum suchen einer bestimmten Datei (wenn du den Namen oder sonstwas weisst)
--> Ordner --> suchen ---> suchen


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. März 2005)

Welches OS? OS 8, 9 oder OS X?
Im OS bis Version 9 bleibt einem nur Sherlock

im OS X kannst Du das Linuxprogramm LOCATE in der Shell (Shell-Fenster) verwenden.
Als Administrator startet man: updatedb (bzw. *su updatedb* - das Administratorpasswort wird abgefragt). Dieses Programm braucht nun eine weile zum indizieren des Systems. Hernach kann man mit *locate name* bzw. *su locate name* nach Dateien und Ordnern suchen. Das Ergebnis sind *absolute Pfade*.


----------



## danisahne824 (10. März 2005)

tja, über die normale suche finde ich die datei leider nicht. ist mir völlig unverständlich warum das nicht fúnktioniert. im prinzip löst das auch nicht mein problem - was ist, wenn ich aus einem programm (in diesem fall dreamweaver oder homesite) auf diese datei zugreifen will, aber über den browser überhaupt nicht zur datei komme? grüße daniel


----------



## danisahne824 (10. März 2005)

habe ich versucht mit der eingabe in der shell - keine ahnung, aber auf einmal scheint mein passwort nicht mehr akzeptiert zu werden. gibt es mehrere passwörter? habe bis jetzt nur eines eingerichtet.. komisch. grüße daniel


----------



## Snape (10. März 2005)

danisahne824 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tja, über die normale suche finde ich die datei leider nicht. ist mir völlig unverständlich warum das nicht fúnktioniert. grüße daniel



Dann vermute ich, dass der Suchbereich nicht stimmt, Du also in den falschen Ordnern suchst.


----------



## danisahne824 (10. März 2005)

Hi Snape,

nee, daran liegt's nicht, habe jetzt allerdings eingestellt "nach versteckten objekten suchen" oder so ähnlich, dann erst werden die dateien angezeigt. daran liegt es also. 
das löst jedoch leider mein problem noch nicht: wenn ich über dreamwaever oder homesite oder sonst irgendein programm diese datei öffnen möchte, findet das programm diese datei nicht, weil nicht mal der ordner angezeigt wird, in dem sich diese datei befindet. ärgerlich.


----------



## kurtparis (10. März 2005)

Verstehe dein problem nicht ganz. Wenn du eine bestimmte Datei suchst und z.B. die Extension oder den Namen kennst., kannst du mittels  Apfel+F im (Finder) alle in frage kommenden Dateien inklusive Weg anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Kleini (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

So richtig habe ich dein Problem noch nicht verstanden aber kann es sein, dass die Dateien, die du in irgendeinem Programm aufmachen willst versteckt sind, bzw. in versteckten Ordnern liegen? Sollte das der Fall sein, dann kopier die Dateien doch einfach in einen nicht versteckten Ordner oder benenne den Ordner um. Bei Unix basierten Systemen, wie OSX sind versteckte Dateien und Ordner durch einen Punkt gekennzeichnet, also z.B. wäre der Ordner ".name" ein versteckter Ordner. Wenn du diesen Ordner in "name" umbennennst sollte er sichtbar werden. Es kann sein, dass du dazu in der Shell arbeiten mußt, also cp /pfad/zu/.name /pfad/zu/name

MfG Kleini


----------



## danisahne824 (10. März 2005)

Hallo Kleini,

danke erstmal für die Antwort. genau das ist ja das seltsame: der ordner, den ich zwar finde über Apfel+F, aber sonst nicht sehen kann, ist kein versteckter ordner. die verzeichnisstruktur sieht folgendermaßen aus (ich muss jetzt mal endlich konkreter werden): Macintosh HD --> usr --> local-->xampp-->etc-->php.ini
d.h. also, die datei php.ini ist vorhanden, auch die ordner "usr" etc. nur: ich kann sie nicht sehen, wenn ich auf dem desktop auf das symbol "Macintosh HD" klicke (ich habe hier MAC OS X auf meinem rechner).
wie gesagt, das ganze ist mir schleierhaft, ich verstehe nicht, warum mir die ordner nicht angezeigt werden...
grüße
daniel


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. März 2005)

Es ist normal, das bestimmte Ordner/Dateien nicht im Finder angezeigt werden. Die Verzeichnis-Struktur im Finder wird anders angezeigt als tatsächlich vorhanden. Und bestimmte Systemordner werden so gar nicht verfügbar gemacht. Erfahrenere User können über die Konsole damit arbeiten. Unerfahrenere User kommen erst gar nicht über den Finder an die Dateien.


----------



## kurtparis (10. März 2005)

Hab gerade mal auf meinem Mac geschaut. Es ist der "usr"-Ordner der unsichtbar ist. Bei mir ist php.ini allerdings sichtbar. Mag daran liegen das ich mal mittels BBEdit darin geändert und neu abgespeichert habe.


----------



## Kleini (11. März 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Einige Ordner (z.B. usr) werden im Finder nicht angezeigt. Das ist eine OSX eigene Pseudo-Nutzerfreundliche Eigenheit um den User vor sich selbst zu schützen. In der Konsole kannst du allerdings auf diese Ordner zugreifen, was dir sicherlich nicht weiterhilft, da du eine entsprechende Datei ja in irgendeinem beliebigen Programm öffnen willst. Daher würde ich versuchen die Datei irgendwo hinzukopieren, wo du drauf zugreifen kannst also z.B. auf deinen Desktop.  Dazu sollte folgender Befehl funktionieren:
cp /usr/local/xampp/etc/php.ini /Users/nutzername/Desktop

Dann die Datei bearbeiten und wieder zurückkopieren. Wenn er's nicht tut, kann es sein, dass du dich als root in der Shell einloggen musst. Wie das geht, erfährst du hier .

Dann darfst du aber nicht vergessen mit dem Befehl chmod die Zugriffsrechte für die Datei so zu ändern, dass man als Normalsterblicher darauf zugreifen kann.

MfG Kleini


----------



## HAL_9000 (12. März 2005)

Die Lösung kann manchmal ganz einfach sein:

Klicke im Menü "Gehe zu" auf den Befehl "Gehe zum Ordner" und gib den Dateipfad ein. Es öffnet sich dann ein Fenster des gewünschten Ordners, in dem du nach herzenslust herumpfuschen kannst


----------

